# Roman glass



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 28, 2020)

I have just resently aquired a Roman glass vase 200-300 AD. It is golden yellow, Iridescent and is certified authentic. No cracks, chips or repairs. It is different colors under different lighting conditions. I will post a couple of pictures to show it off a little. ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 28, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have just resently aquired a Roman glass vase 200-300 AD. It is golden yellow, Iridescent and is certified authentic. No cracks, chips or repairs. It is different colors under different lighting conditions. I will post a couple of pictures to show it off a little. ROBBYBOBBY64.
> View attachment 207919View attachment 207920View attachment 207921View attachment 207922


It’s pretty cool. Did you find it or buy it. If you bought it I bet it wasn’t cheap


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 28, 2020)

Here is another one i have had for sometime. It is a roman glass bottle 100-200 AD.  No cracks, chips or repairs.  Also certified authentic, it is green and gorgeous!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 28, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> It’s pretty cool. Did you find it or buy it. If you bought it I bet it wasn’t cheap


I wish the Roman empire stretched to New Jersey. It was mostly Europe buddy. I won it in an online auction. It was not cheap but i did get a great deal for its size.
ROMANROBBYBOBBY! LOL!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 28, 2020)

22 bids on the vase. It was a hot item because of the certificate of authenticity that came with the vase. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (May 28, 2020)

So who authenticates these and is there a guarantee?  

is the authenticity what’s guaranteed or is the method of acquisition also guaranteed?

antiquities from the middle eastern region particularly and extending north and east into the old Roman Empire regions have lots of issues as I’m sure you’re more aware of than I am.

I love the pieces you posted - especially the green one but would love to hear more about the market, guarantees etc.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 28, 2020)

Most certificates of authenticities are only their professional judgement based on thier schooling, experience and in the end their professional opinion. They certify hundreds if not thousands of artifacts every year. That guarantees the articles are genuine. They obtain them from a reputable source. That guarantees that the method in finding the item was ethical and legal,which is most important. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (May 28, 2020)

Thanks.  Keep sharing if you have more - the idea that people before me have held or used an item is what has always fed the flame, whether artifacts, coins, bottles etc.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 28, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Thanks.  Keep sharing if you have more - the idea that people before me have held or used an item is what has always fed the flame, whether artifacts, coins, bottles etc.


 Most importantly Deal with reputable Dealers! Mine will take back any item for any reason.  Chose a well known Reputable company to authenticate. If a certificate of authenticity is incorrect and the item is not as descibed , even the best authenticaters can and will only refund the cost of the certificate.  (means you can't get 1 million dollars for them being wrong)So make sure the dealer is reputableas well as the company that does the authentification. Look at reviews.  I will only deal with people who are 5 star all the way, in everyway.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 28, 2020)

Those are amazing!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 29, 2020)

Over 1700 years old. The History of the Roman Empire. All part of Gods plan.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## yacorie (May 29, 2020)

If you don’t mind sharing - for a nice example (similar to what you’ve shown) of certified authentic Roman glass - what type of price range are we talking?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 29, 2020)

yacorie said:


> If you don’t mind sharing - for a nice example (similar to what you’ve shown) of certified authentic Roman glass - what type of price range are we talking?


You would be surprised. Because of a lot of resent discoveries over the last decade. Roman glass has become more affordable than ever. Also with this covid19 and people out of work i see lots of bottles being sold cheaply. You can get a desent one for 100-600 dollars depending on the size, color and uniqueness. Some Roman glass bottles are tiny (15mm- 30mm) so always look at the dimensions of the artifact.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## yacorie (May 29, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You would be surprised. Because of a lot of resent discoveries over the last decade. Roman glass has become more affordable than ever. Also with this covid19 and people out of work i see lots of bottles being sold cheaply. You can get a desent one for 100-600 dollars depending on the size, color and uniqueness. Some Roman glass bottles are tiny (15mm- 30mm) so always look at the dimensions of the artifact.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


Do you mind sharing either the names of reputable dealers or auction sites?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 29, 2020)

Heratige auction is a great one. Very reputable.


----------



## yacorie (May 29, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Heratige auction is a great one. Very reputable.


Ok cool - I’ve used them before


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 29, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Ok cool - I’ve used them before


Go to the LAPDA guide to buying antiquities for a list of reputable dealers possably close to you.


----------

